# How do you guys keep windows from freezing open/closed?



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I generally run with the front passenger windows cracked an inch or so (visors work great to keep most direct wind/snow out). But I prefer to leave them closed when I park because truck stays outside and sometimes its a few weeks between events. Problem is then the windows tend to freeze closed, and they won't go down until truck has been running for 20 minutes and by then sometimes it is starting to fog up. Do you guys treat your windows or the felts or do something else to prevent them freezing?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JFon101231;1756004 said:


> I generally run with the front passenger windows cracked an inch or so (visors work great to keep most direct wind/snow out). But I prefer to leave them closed when I park because truck stays outside and sometimes its a few weeks between events. Problem is then the windows tend to freeze closed, and they won't go down until truck has been running for 20 minutes and by then sometimes it is starting to fog up. Do you guys treat your windows or the felts or do something else to prevent them freezing?


Take some de icer, spray on rag, wipe on window edge when you park.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I park inside


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

JFon101231;1756004 said:


> I generally run with the front passenger windows cracked an inch or so (visors work great to keep most direct wind/snow out). But I prefer to leave them closed when I park because truck stays outside and sometimes its a few weeks between events. Problem is then the windows tend to freeze closed, and they won't go down until truck has been running for 20 minutes and by then sometimes *it is starting to fog up*. Do you guys treat your windows or the felts or do something else to prevent them freezing?


my truck has this feature called defrost that I turn on full blast when I warm my truck up. it keeps the windows from fogging up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just shut the door with the heat on and let it do it's thing to keep the windows or doors on my pickup from being froze the next time I need it. For those of you who park outside, I'm not sure what to tell ya.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

yardguy28;1756049 said:


> my truck has this feature called defrost that I turn on full blast when I warm my truck up. it keeps the windows from fogging up.


Not all trucks defrost side windows


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whiffyspark;1756134 said:


> Not all trucks defrost side windows


Huh?..........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

The only time I've had my windows freeze shut is in an ice event.


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Since it sounds like this truck is purely used as a work/plow truck, I might try to close the windows on waxed paper like you would use for cooking. Put the window down half way, fold a length of paper over the glass and close the window on it. I have never tried this as I park inside, but I think it might work.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I park inside most of the time but this has happened, I start it up and go back inside for 1/2 hour or so. It beats not being able to see.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I park inside 80% of the time… But wether I'm parked in or outside, I ALWAYS let truck run 4 at least 20 mins b4 I go anywhere… I can't say I have ever had an issue with frozen windows…? But I would say that the deicer might work, or even a lil bit of any type of lube may do the trick??


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1756134 said:


> Not all trucks defrost side windows





SnowGuy73;1756188 said:


> Huh?..........


huh is right.

I don't have an actual setting for side windows. the heat coming out of the defrost setting is plenty to defrost all windows and windshields. mine will even keep the back windows clear.

I've never heard of vehicle in general that will actually defrost side windows with a setting/feature.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well to keep ice sticking to windows or the mirrors spray 2/3 vinegar 1/3 water I do this to my Mirrors and I add it to my windshield fuild


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

yardguy28;1756233 said:


> huh is right.
> 
> I don't have an actual setting for side windows. the heat coming out of the defrost setting is plenty to defrost all windows and windshields. mine will even keep the back windows clear.
> 
> I've never heard of vehicle in general that will actually defrost side windows with a setting/feature.


My dodge doesn't have vents pointed to it. Ford does


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1756253 said:


> My dodge doesn't have vents pointed to it. Ford does


neither does my dodge but they stay clear running the defrost full blast.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

WD 40 on weather strip = no more problems...doesn't take much


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

yardguy28;1756049 said:


> my truck has this feature called defrost that I turn on full blast when I warm my truck up. it keeps the windows from fogging up.


Is that a new option? What models is it available on?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My 06 Chevy and my dads 2011 GMC have them on the very side of the dash between the door and the dash, our old ford had them on the door. I think our 2002 Dodge had them but i can't remember...


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

all ferris;1756332 said:


> WD 40 on weather strip = no more problems...doesn't take much


This works very well, especially on door molding. (and the wife's car, including the trunk.) Surprising how many times I've had all the doors froze shut... while I was doing it I also did the window rubber. Now I WD40 just about everything.
I used to use a can of deicer. Never liked the thought of the stuff dripping all down the paint and inside the door.
Can't tell you how many times I put a ceramic heater on a chair draped with a moving blanket from the top of the truck over the chair. Really fun when you get it open but the works stick 'open' so the door doesn't latch when door is closed.
Hated that truck!
Finally started doing the 'cheap harbor freight tarp and bungee cord over the cab' thing... nice for the windshield and doors but looks hillbilly sitting in the yard. :laughing:

The 03 Dodge trucks do have a vent pointing to the side windows... only works on the front bottom corner to see the mirrors, not the entire window.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

yardguy28;1756233 said:


> huh is right.
> 
> I don't have an actual setting for side windows. the heat coming out of the defrost setting is plenty to defrost all windows and windshields. mine will even keep the back windows clear.
> 
> I've never heard of vehicle in general that will actually defrost side windows with a setting/feature.


There is no specific "side defrost" setting, but if you look at the END of the dashboard with the doors open, most (if not all) vehicles have a small grate there pointing at the window. It probably comes on with the mode set to either windshield of FEET.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

JFon101231;1756004 said:


> I generally run with the front passenger windows cracked an inch or so (visors work great to keep most direct wind/snow out). But I prefer to leave them closed when I park because truck stays outside and sometimes its a few weeks between events. Problem is then the windows tend to freeze closed, and they won't go down until truck has been running for 20 minutes and by then sometimes it is starting to fog up. Do you guys treat your windows or the felts or do something else to prevent them freezing?


If your vehicle has a "recirculate" option for the heat, ***DO NOT USE IT!!!!***. Set your air on fresh, that way it brings the cool dry air from outside, heats it, and dries out your truck. The recirculate option will take in the humid air that YOU BREATH OUT, and keep that in your truck, it will cause your windows to fog and possibly freeze.

Also, some *newer* vehicles will employ the air conditioner when you have the knob set to "defrost", and use it as a dehumidifier. This would probably only happen when you have the vents set to defrost or defrost+feet.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You can sure tell who the guys are on here that have never used a truck that was older than the mid '90s!

My Sonoma has the "deluxe" heat and a/c, it was optional then. It has a pair of vents in the face of the dash pointed at the side windows... to help defog them. The a/c also runs on defrost mode to dry the air.

My K25/K30/K35 do NOT have any ducting pointing at the side windows, it was not available... it wasn't even thought of back in the early 70's when that body style was designed.

We were just discussing defogging in another thread, I like to use an auxillery 12v fan to help keep the air moving inside when my clothes are wet (think like a school bus or a semi). Cheap and easy, but fixes a real deficiency in my model truck.

As for frozen windows, I never have that other than freezing rain. I just let it thaw or use deicer. Probably warm water would work too.

And those who's comment is park it inside when he states it stays outside... really? Not everyone has enough garage space for all their vehicles... just wasting space and time saying put it in the garage.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

derekbroerse;1757293 said:


> You can sure tell who the guys are on here that have never used a truck that was older than the mid '90s!
> 
> My Sonoma has the "deluxe" heat and a/c, it was optional then. It has a pair of vents in the face of the dash pointed at the side windows... to help defog them. The a/c also runs on defrost mode to dry the air.
> 
> ...


Ford model T didn't even come with a *HEATER*. Your big counter point about 70's vehicles is irrelevant.

HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU THINK ARE DRIVING 70's VEHICLES???
That crap is obsolete, and not representative AT ALL of current vehicles.

Edit:
Also,


OP said:


> 2002 GMC 2500HD


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

jasonv;1757080 said:


> There is no specific "side defrost" setting, but if you look at the END of the dashboard with the doors open, most (if not all) vehicles have a small grate there pointing at the window. It probably comes on with the mode set to either windshield of FEET.


nope, don't have it, I just checked.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My point was to those who have no idea what side window defrosters are, no there is no switch to turn them on etc. It's called "discussion".

My "crap", as you put it, is more than capable and earns me a very good living. Age isn't everything... some people can't accept that. Mine will still be alive and plowing long after half the current equipment the average guy is using is dead and buried.

As for a Model T, since we are going to take it to the ridiculous, if memory serves there was a heater available for them, it was a steel box under the seat that you could put hot coals from your fireplace in...


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

OK, in summary, I understand the suggestions of fluid film, WD40, etc. Also found the vinegar suggestion via a second attempt with search. Windshield deicer as a quick fix too. Wax paper wouldn't help my issue as it isn't just freezing at the top, its the door felts (as I don't think anything is freezing inside the actual door mechanism). If anyone else has a useful suggestion, much appreciated for the benefit of all.

As far as the wasted comments:
1) Yes, obviously if I could park inside I would.
2) I know I can wait 15 minutes for the door/window to thaw, I was asking for ways to PREVENT it. I also realize to not use recirculate, it still sometimes fogs especially if I have the kids with me unless window is cracked and I like the fresh air anyway


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

JFon101231;1758083 said:


> OK, in summary, I understand the suggestions of fluid film, WD40, etc. Also found vinegar via a second attempt with search. Windshield deicer as a quick fix too. If anyone else has a useful suggestion, much appreciated for the benefit of all.
> 
> *As far as the wasted comments*:
> 1) Yes, obviously if I could park inside I would.
> 2) I know I can wait 15 minutes for the door/window to thaw, *I was asking for ways to PREVENT it*. I also realize to not use recirculate, it still sometimes fogs especially if I have the kids with me unless window is cracked and I like the fresh air anyway


sorry man, i couldn't really give ways to prevent it because i've never had it happen to me. and i park my truck outside 365 days a year.

but running the defrost to keep the windows fog free will work and then when they do freeze shut it won't be a big deal.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

derekbroerse;1757293 said:


> You can sure tell who the guys are on here that have never used a truck that was older than the mid '90s!


I bet some of us are way older than you think...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

...and I bet a lot are kids just starting out...

I'm probably in the middle at 36.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

If you can't prevent it from freezing but need quick way to get 'em working again take a plastic card (like a credit card) and run it between the felt and the glass along the bottom of the window. Usually that's all it takes to free them up.


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rainex orange windshield fluid in a spray bottle. couple shots along the felts and away you go.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the longest thread about an obscure,non-issue that I've encountered! (no offense to the op):waving:


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

derekbroerse;1759931 said:


> ...and I bet a lot are kids just starting out...
> 
> I'm probably in the middle at 36.


Awww...
I've got zits older than that. :laughing:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

gasjr4wd;1760089 said:


> Awww...
> I've got zits older than that. :laughing:


Eww. Old fart!! :laughing:






Warning: Grosssssss


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 23, 2009)

I never tried it but my grandpa used to rub an onion on the rubber door seal, probably just make ya hungry


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

leigh;1760010 said:


> This is the longest thread about an obscure,non-issue that I've encountered! (no offense to the op):waving:


Should have kept my mouth shut! Went out to move my truck out of my wifes way,rain overnight then below freezing temps,couldn't even get in! Frozen locks,windows etc. Poured some hot water overlock, turned on defroster,all good after 5 mins.Didn't have time to try out all these "ingenius" ideas.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, we know.
It took some time to find you but we all teamed up to teach you a lesson.

(most of the these "ingenius" ideas isn't for freezing rain but when the door is stuck without the freezing rain. But back to the point, How did it feel Weakling! You can't even open a door! BWAAAAAAAA)

:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I knew I should have fixed my remote start!:angry:


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

leigh - threads only become long with one of 2 things:
1) helpful suggestions that help the OP, whether they think said question/comment is "obscure" or a "non-issue"
2) people with nothing better to do with their time than waste space on the thread by making useless comments

For the record, my generation GM trucks have a terrible system for the power windows which are VERY susceptible to breaking (fraying the cable) and don't have a huge amount of power to overcome a bit of freezing to begin with. 

I'll leave it at that, and thank all those who fell under #1. 
No offense to anyone under #2 of course prsport


----------

